# Briggs generator question



## Jeff Lary (Jan 25, 2015)

Howdy all I am a regular in the Chainsaw forum but this is not a saw question, so I will try a post here. If there is a better place for this to be posted just say so and I will. I have a 10 hp Coleman / Briggs and Stratton generator and that always starts hard. 
I should say it sits for 3-4 months at a time full of ethanol /stabilized/ treated fuel. The plug is brand new, but every time I want to start it after I pull it choked 20 plus times and no pop, I end up having to dribble a little fuel into the engine.
I pull the plug which is ever so slightly damp , dribble in 15-20 drops of gas and she starts right up then runs great. Why do I have to add gas this way each time? I think I have come to the conclusion that maybe I should just start out with adding gas to begin with. It would be easier I think I was just wondering what the issue is?


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Have you pulled the carb apart? Sounds like the main jet is starting to get gunked up.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jan 25, 2015)

No I have not but I will I was thinking the same I will change the filter as well


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ya take the carb apart and give its good cleaning. Check the main jet closely. I've had jets that looked clean but had varnish in the orfice that needed scrubbed out.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jan 26, 2015)

I know your right, I filled it back in August I guess with some Lucas ethanol stabilizer & Sea-foam ...I thought. We may loose the power in the storm so I want it to be ready incase. I will buy some more Sea-Foam today they say that is good stuff.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 27, 2015)

is this a briggs motor or techumseh. i have the tech


Jeff Lary said:


> Howdy all I am a regular in the Chainsaw forum but this is not a saw question, so I will try a post here. If there is a better place for this to be posted just say so and I will. I have a 10 hp Coleman / Briggs and Stratton generator and that always starts hard.
> I should say it sits for 3-4 months at a time full of ethanol /stabilized/ treated fuel. The plug is brand new, but every time I want to start it after I pull it choked 20 plus times and no pop, I end up having to dribble a little fuel into the engine.
> I pull the plug which is ever so slightly damp , dribble in 15-20 drops of gas and she starts right up then runs great. Why do I have to add gas this way each time? I think I have come to the conclusion that maybe I should just start out with adding gas to begin with. It would be easier I think I was just wondering what the issue is?



is this a briggs motor or tecumseh? i have the tecumseh on mine and it's a pita to start without starting fluid. it's done this since new. (2000)


----------



## Stihl99 (Jan 27, 2015)

Rookie1 said:


> Have you pulled the carb apart? Sounds like the main jet is starting to get gunked up.


I agree sounds like it might have some gel starting and if you have not tried this also give it a shot.
Darn near every generator I have dealt with including my Hondas' when you go to pull start it, you must pull the cord gently until it is good and tight then give it the old start up pull.
For some reason if the starter cord is not tight when you try to start generator, you will pull until your tongue is hanging out before it starts.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi, mine is the Briggs and I never ever use starting fluid once you see the long term results like 30 pounds of compression you will know why. As for pulling the cord yes you should always pull the cord gently till the engine comes up on to the compressions stroke then give her a good yank. But even so my tongue still hangs out


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Feb 17, 2015)

Why leave it sitting fueled up for months at a time? Seems like that's just asking for carb trouble. I tend to run mine dry, drain the carb bowl, and store it "empty." That way, I just add fuel, open the fuel valve, give it a pull & away it goes.


----------



## olyman (Feb 20, 2015)

rookie1 hit the nail square...when I bought my gene,, with a dead gen head, I put it back together,, no go. hmmm. took bowl off,, unscrewed main jet,, and out fell a perfect cyl shape of varnish!! put back together, perfect!! guy said when I bought it,, he always had to part choke it to run!!! no wonder!!!!! this WITHOUT removing the carb!!!


----------



## Joe Blackeby (Apr 10, 2015)

Howdy, one rule I've learned is never run e-gas in anything air cooled. Luckily I live in the "Garden State" new jersey, and here by law premium ( high test) can have no e anything in it. Plus we don't have to pump it. I'm just saying...


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Apr 11, 2015)

Joe Blackeby said:


> Howdy, one rule I've learned is never run e-gas in anything air cooled. Luckily I live in the "Garden State" new jersey, and here by law premium ( high test) can have no e anything in it. Plus we don't have to pump it. I'm just saying...



I wish that there was a source of real gas close to home. The nearest supplier is about 50 miles away.


----------



## matt167 (Apr 17, 2015)

if that has an old pulsa jet carb. The diaphram is probably ripped. That is the type of briggs carb with the tank under the carb. It was a horrid carb design but they ran ok and were used for many years. What happens is they don't pull fuel not running, but running they can pull fuel


----------

